# ck-sources system not boot

## gentoorockerfr

Hello i have installed ck-sources 3.6.2 and here is the screenshot about my problem.

Any help please?

Thank you

screenshot : http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=21nqzid&s=6

----------

## cach0rr0

need more information. for example:

-is what we see in the picture the last thing on the screen? are there any error messages that we cannot see in this picture?

-can you dump your kernel config onto pastebin? If need be, boot from cd, mount, chroot, emerge wgetpaste, then wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config - we would also want to see your lspci -n output

-have you tried booting with other kernels? were they successful?

----------

## aCOSwt

OK! We are experiencing numerous problems with the 3.6 branch (some of them being not ck-only) and some contributors on this forum have already reported problems when booting.

As per https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-941030-highlight-.html, 3.6.2 is an early release poorly tested and definitely not stable.

I stronly recommend you select either the 3.4.18 or the 3.5.7-r1

```
emerge =ck-sources-3.4.18
```

or

```
emerge =ck-sources-3.5.7-r1
```

We expect reworking on 3.6 when the gentoo-sources manage to stabilize one release.

----------

## gentoorockerfr

lspci -n 

```
00:00.0 0600: 1022:9601

00:02.0 0604: 1022:9603

00:07.0 0604: 1022:9607

00:09.0 0604: 1022:9608

00:0a.0 0604: 1022:9609

00:11.0 0106: 1002:4391 (rev 40)

00:12.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:12.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:13.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4385 (rev 42)

00:14.1 0101: 1002:439c (rev 40)

00:14.3 0601: 1002:439d (rev 40)

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4384 (rev 40)

00:14.5 0c03: 1002:4399

00:16.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:16.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1200

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1201

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1202

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1203

00:18.4 0600: 1022:1204

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0de1 (rev a1)

01:00.1 0403: 10de:0bea (rev a1)

02:00.0 0c03: 1b6f:7023 (rev 01)

03:00.0 0c00: 1106:3403 (rev 01)

04:00.0 0200: 1969:1083 (rev c0)

05:06.0 0104: 1095:0680 (rev 02)
```

yes these are the last lines

my config file was working on zen kernel 3.4

here is the config

http://pastebin.com/ZXa3iQbt

. My basic kernel is 3.5.7 and yes it is working

So i will try to install ck 3.5.7 ?

----------

## aCOSwt

 *gentoorockerfr wrote:*   

> So i will try to install ck 3.5.7 ?

 

Definitely Yesss !

BTW, your config file for the zen kernel cannot work as-is with a ck-sources.

Several options differ.

The best for you is to take the .config you used with your working gentoo-sources-3.5.7 (I presume it is what you called your basic kernel), make menuconfig in order to ensure CONFIG_SCHED_BFS is set and save the new config file.

----------

## gentoorockerfr

ok now with 3.5.7 ck system boots but  iptables cannot start

also is there af9035 module?i couldnt find it

in gentoo sources 3.5.7 there is af9035 module

/etc/init.d/iptables start

iptables              | * Loading iptables state and starting firewall ...

iptables              |iptables-restore: line 71 failed                                                         [ !! ]

iptables              | * ERROR: iptables failed to start

----------

## aCOSwt

 *gentoorockerfr wrote:*   

> there af9035 module?i couldnt find it

 

Location: -> Device Drivers -> Multimedia support -> DVB/ATSC adapters -> Support for various USB DVB devices

For what concerns your problem with iptables, if they are loading correctly under Gentoo-sources, I would tend to suggest that at line 71, you are using a TARGET that you forgot to select in your kernel config. (There has been some changes recently concerning the LOG and a couple of other targets)

----------

